# Oleskelu



## alili81

Dear all,

Here's another sign seen in a train station. Again, any hint as to what it means would be more than welcome. I hope I copied it right, it's an old sign and some of the letters are difficult to identify (and unfortunately, I don't speak Finnish at all...). 

OLESKELU
OHJAAMOSSA AJON
IKANA KIELLETTY
VI TELSE I
FORARHYTTEN UNDER
KÖRNING FÖRBJUDEN

Again, thank you for your help.


----------



## brtkrbzhnv

It says 'being in the cab during movement prohibited' once in Finnish and then in Swedish. My Finnish is a bit rusty, but this is what I believe the text should be: 
OLESKELU
OHJAAMOSSA AJON
AIKANA KIELLETTY
VISTELSE I
FÖRARHYTTEN UNDER
KÖRNING FÖRBJUDEN


----------



## sakvaka

brtkrbzhnv said:


> It says 'being in the cab during movement prohibited' once in Finnish and then in Swedish etc.



That's right. A more fluid English translation would be "(unauthorized persons) keep out of the cab during drive".

FI: Oleskelu ohjaamossa ajon aikana kielletty.
SV: Vistelse i förarhytten under körning förbjuden.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> That's right. A more fluid English translation would be "(unauthorized persons) keep out of the cab during drive".



I think _Keep out of the cab while in motion _would be the more normal translation. I've never heard the word _drive _used in the above context, although it might be more commonly used this way outside the US.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> I think _Keep out of the cab while in motion _would be the more normal translation. I've never heard the word _drive _used in the above context, although it might be more commonly used this way outside the US.



Thank you for your correction. As we here in Finland say, _aina oppii jotain uutta_


----------



## alili81

Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate.


----------

